# Hornady SST and Whitetail Side by Side comparison



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

Got a chance to go the range yesterday to check zero on the ruger after missing a big buck the week before. She was way off over 7in low at 100yds. after i got her back to 0 i took some shots comparing the two different types of ammo i had purchased. 

First up was the Whitetail .308 150gr 2800fps muzzle velocity, at 50yds they were pretty consistant of 1/2in groups. 100yds they were still pretty consistant of 1in groups with the occasional floater of 2in off. At 200yds they were not grouped the best i could still put a pie plate over them though. At 300yds they were all over the place but i attribute alot of that due to the fact the wind had started to pick up a little.

Next up were the SST's .308 150gr 3000fps muzzle velocity: At 50yds 3 shots were all within one square in. At 100 yds they were still all in one square in. At 200 yards they still shot a nice 1 1/2in group. At 300yds i could still put a pie plate over the three shots even with the wind begining to pick up.

Needless to say i really like the SST's and will be using them here on out, I'll still keep some whitetails in my pocket in case a coyote or bobcat strolls by though.

All shots were groups of three or four, shot from a gun vise and bags on butt-stock all i really had to do was pull the trigger to eliminate human error the best i could.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

What range are you shooting 300 yards at??


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

Pensacola Pistol and Rifle Club located off Hwy 29 and Mattson(sp). Its a members only club they just built a nice 300yd range. My old boss is a member there so when she goes to the range i always tag along.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Man that would be nice. I hate only shooting at 100yds


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

Yes it is, at 200 and 300 yds you can really get a feel for what your gun and ammo can do. Since i hunt alot of different terrain sometimes my shots can be anywhere from 20yds to 220yds, its nice knowing where i need to place the shot for a kill and not guess at it blind. 

I'm not sure what it takes to get in there i think you have to be recomended by at least two standing members. I don't remember what she said here yearly dues are but i do remember about choking at the thought of having to pay that much to shoot my own guns. However it is a really nice place.


----------



## CLJ (Feb 12, 2013)

Its amazing how different, different loads will shoot, even within the same brand. A lot of people have tack driver rifles and don't even know it because they bought the ammo a friend shoots or the guy at the store told them to buy. Always experiment with as many different loads as you can afford. You'll be glad you did


----------



## shanester (May 20, 2008)

*bullets*

The american whitetail bullet is the equivalent to the remington coreloct. That sst round is a boattail bullet it will fly better the whitetail is a flat back bullet


----------

